# Period after implantation bleeding???Possible??



## dixieluv86

Ok, so I've done alot of research on this over the last week. My period is suppost to start today (Jan 13, 2013),which is today, my period is like clockwork always ontime. Well on tuesday (Jan 8,2013) I started spotting, but it was like pink with looks like a little discharge in it. I put on a pad since it wasn't heavy enough for a tampon. It has gone on everyday this week only seeing it when I would wipe after using the bathroom or on the pad. It never was brown like all everyone says it could be, but it did get a little darker in color but still just a small amount on the pad and when I wiped. Now today the day that I'm suppost to start me period and its red and a little heavier kind of like my period. So my question is can you still have implantation bleeding that could lead into a period if its an early implantation. I saw somewhere that can be a little darker if it just happened, but normally its brownish/pink because it takes it get to the opening. I'm not looking for any negative responses please. And thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## amberjoy

Some women do get their periods throughout their pregnancy so it's possible! have you taken a test??


----------



## dixieluv86

Took one on wednesday but it was negative. Some forums I've read say that its best to wait until a missed period, but my bleeding has made its way to my period date. So I don't know if its a good idea to do it again.


----------



## amberjoy

Yeah it's pretty unlikely.. Are you waiting to try? or are you trying?


----------



## dixieluv86

Kinda figured. Not really trying I'm on the pill, but my schedule is very crazy so sometimes I forget.


----------



## amberjoy

Haha then I can understand the uncertainty. Well good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Pearls18

If you forget to take your pill that can cause it to go a little skew and cause random bleeding, you can never tell if something is implantation bleeding for sure as opposed to spotting, if you've had a period I would take it you're not pregnant unless you start getting other symptoms.


----------



## dixieluv86

I've never been early nor late even when I did miss a pill. So thats why this is kinda weird.


----------



## Bubbles3806

I would guess its probably just due to out of whack hormones from the pill. I was always bad at taking the pill when I was on it and would have weird symptoms and spotting, sometimes I'd even start a full blown period in the middle of my pack. I'd test again in a week or so just to make sure but it's probably unlikely that you are prego although it is possible :) gl!!!


----------

